# Cored Walnut Bowls



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a set of walnut bowls I cored Monday. I needed some stress relief after this last couple of weeks. The big bowl is 11 1/2" X 4 1/2", the next smaller is 8 1/2" X 3" and the smallest is 6 1/2" X 2". Finished with polymerized Tung Oil. Will cure for about 2 or 3 more weeks and then off to the customer. She is happy with them and happy with the price of $125 for the set.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice work, Bernie. Gotta get one of those coring sets one of these days!


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Great job again Bernie. They look fabulous so it's not surprising the customer is happy. 2-3 weeks curing time? Ouch....I don't feel so bad about two or three days anymore.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Duane and Bill. Bill I always like to let the finish cure for at least 3 to 4 weeks before use. These are going to be used as utility bowls in the kitchen with hot and cold food. So it does need to cure hard. If they had been like the first bowl that I finished with wipe on poly I would have let her take them if they would have be used as display pieces.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Great bowls, great price !
I had to look up what 'coring' is. Great way to not waste wood.
Found this video.
Coring a bowl with the Kel McNaughton coring tool - YouTube

Am I mistaken or is that guy wearing a holstered pistol on his waste ?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Gavin thanks. It is a great way to not waste so much wood for sure.


----------

